# Uncle Norman



## rosalan

I have just heard that Uncle Norman is not well. Many people who both know him and have read and benefited from his observation and experiences over the years I am sure will wish him well. 

Auntie Sandra has said she is sure that he will appreciate the manly hug I sent him.

Alan


----------



## catzontour

Hugs from us too, we met Uncle Norman and Auntie Sandra at Peterborough last year when we were parked behind them.

Catz


----------



## Sonesta

Wishing you a speedy recovery Norman. 

Hugs & kisses.

Sue & Gilbert xxx


----------



## Wilmannie

Best wishes Uncle Norm, hope you feel better soon, hugs & kisses xxx


----------



## loddy

Get well soon :wink: 

Loddy


----------



## 96299

Get well soon mate - all the best.

Steve


----------



## litcher

Hope you're feeling better soon xx

Viv


----------



## JockandRita

Uncle Norman, All the very best to you.

We don't know what the ailment is pal, but whatever it is, get shot of it and get well soon.

Kindest regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## jhelm

Wishing you well Norm, we have shared the same illness. I'm hoping for the best for you.


----------



## JockandRita

jhelm said:


> Wishing you well Norm, we have shared the same illness. I'm hoping for the best for you.


We didn't realise that the ailment was "that old demon".

Sorry Norman. 

Jock & Rita.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Come on Norman, I wondered where you had been hiding.
All the best 
Dave p


----------



## jedi

Hope you make a full and speedy recovery, Norm.

Jed


----------



## Jamsieboy

All the best Uncle Norm
Best wishes to you too Auntie Sandra
Coral will be missing your trips too
Take care
Jamsie


----------



## alhod

Fight it hard, Uncle Norman! Your contributions here have been missed.

All the best
Alan


----------



## Broom

Hi Uncle Norman

Get well soon

Best Regards
Adrian


----------



## Penquin

I thought MHF had gone quiet recently - now I know why............  

we all hope that you will back helping us all in the very near future and wish you all the best,  

Dave and Lesley


----------



## coppo

Get well soon Norman

Paul.


----------



## teemyob

*ilness*

Hope you get through it okay Norman.

Regards to Sandra too.

Trev


----------



## commuter

get well soon Norm

Commuter


----------



## aldra

Hugs and wishes for speedy recovery from me to Uncle Norm

Thinking of both of you
Sandra


----------



## Happycampers

Best wishes hope you make a quick recovery, big man hug from me and a kiss from the other half.

Nigel & Ann


----------



## nukeadmin

so sorry to hear this Norm, hope you beat this into submission. Good luck from me


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Get well soon Uncle Norm!

Keith and Ros


----------



## xgx

One big man hug for you Norm and a warm one for Auntie 
Here's hoping you come out well ahead on points in this round  

(PS don't tell anyone that I do 'man hugs' , it's bad for me British Bulldog image!  )  

Graham


----------



## Telbell

best wishes Norman and get well soon


----------



## CurlyBoy

all the best from us both Norman, you were a great help to me with my similar problem, I know you will beat it.
curlyboy


----------



## EJB

Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## grandadbaza

We thought you may have been away along time , didnt realise you were unwell Norm , all our very best to you and of course to Sandra
Our thoughts are with you

Baza n Rina


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Sorry to hear this news. Please accept our best wishes for a fast and speedy recovery.


----------



## SilverF1

Norm, best wishes from the both of us. We hope you continue fight on and win. Give Auntie Sandra a hug from us, as well.


----------



## JollyJack

Best wishes Uncle Norm - hope you get well soon.

Kind regards 

Andrea and Bob


----------



## Hezbez

Sorry to hear this, hope you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## bigbazza

Get well soon uncle Norm, your always around to spread good wishes to everyone so keep some for yourself  
Keep smiling Auntie


----------



## Happyrunner

Sorry to hear the news, hope you make a speedy recovery Uncle Norm. Love and best wishes to you both.
Linda and Mike. xx


----------



## bigfrank3

I can only repeat what so many other folk on here have said, get well soon uncle Norman.

Frank


----------



## Invicta

Get well wishes from me too x

Invicta (Peggy)


----------



## dillon

Get well soon Uncle Norman you are being missed on here


----------



## carol

Norman we have not met but I feel I know you having read your contributions over the years. I therefore wish you well and a speedy recovery. Come back soon and offer your advice

Carol


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Norman (and Sandra)

I don't often pop in here these days, but I've just seen that the news has broken. As always, our thoughts are with you both. We don't do prayers, but if we did, we'd be saying them for you.

If there's anything we can do, let us know.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## motorhomer2

Thinking of you Uncle Norm & Sandra. So sorry to hear you are not so well. We both send you our good wishes for a speedy recovery. 


motorhomer and motorhomer2


----------



## Tucano

Us Normans must stick together, get well soon. 
Norman.


----------



## mandyandandy

Alll the best Norm, long time since we saw you, but still remember the day next to the Humber. 

Take care
Mandy


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Get well soon Norman.

Best wishes.


Paul & Ann


----------



## AuntieSandra

Thanks for all the kind messages about my husband uncleNorm.

We had to come back early, just 3 weeks ago, from our holiday in France because Norman was ill.
Diabetes again, we thought , but maybe more than that! It was!!!

In the last three weeks he has started on insulin, had blood tests, ultra scans and CT scans.
This has shown that he has cancer again.
It is in his pancreas, liver and lungs.  

He always was greedy. 
Any other b......r would only have it in one place!

He has been in hopital for more scans, x-rays and blood transfusions.
He was so low but 2 units of blood later he is feeling much better.
Last night he came home and again it's a waiting game.
Mentally he is much better but has little energy.

Family and many good friends have rallied round which makes life so much easier.
And all tthese kind thoughts from MHF friends are really appreciated.


----------



## vicdicdoc

we're thinking of you too - chin up mate


----------



## Penquin

Very much thinking of both of you,

Dave


----------



## MrsW

Thinking of you both at what must be a really difficult time. Keep strong and remember there are many of us here thinking and praying for you both.


----------



## peeter

Sincere wishes for your recovery from another in France who you have helped with your advice. please get well soon.you must not stop coming over here.


----------



## zoro

Just picked up this post as we are in Germany.
So sorry to hear you are not well Norman. 
Our thoughts are with you mate.
Steve & Jo


----------



## locovan

Both Ray and I send good wishes and hugs as you fight your Mr Nasty Uncle Norm. Such a lot to fight but we know you will and the Chemos and radiations are getting better every year.
Hope they sort the treatment soon and keep the positive thoughts throw away the negative ones :wink:


----------



## richardjames

Norm keep fighting 8O


----------



## The-Cookies

Sad to hear this news, Norm from meeting you and reading posts you are a fighter, all the best with this battle, chin up you both.

John & Julie


----------



## Jagman

Dear Norman and Sandra

We've never met but I feel I know you, at least a bit, through this great site and although I could easily have been unimpressed with a thread that dealt with illness (I'm British for goodness sake!) I was very impressed indeed with Norm's thread about the first onset of cancer and the processes, both 'thought' and actual, that were involved in the diagnosis and treatment. Norm's no-nonsense approach undoubtedly stimulated more than one male to get some checking done. It was at least several, including me, and could of course have been hundreds. Without being too dramatic or fanciful Norm's thread probably saved lives. I know you have many friends and most importantly a great family to support you, and that is so important, and I want simply to add my own good wishes and thanks to a fellow ex-teacher and motorhomer and his wife and family, may your second fight be even more successful than the first.

Happy travels

Dave (Jagman)


----------



## rowley

Sandra and Norm, Thinking of you both at this time and wishing you all the best.


----------



## blondy

*Uncle N orm*

All the best mate, to you and family, hope all goes well,
Take care.

Blondy


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Dear Norman and Sandra, thinking of you both as this traumatic time, we wish you both the best for the future and you will be in our prayers and thoughts.

Having gone through a similar problem myself ( Prostate ) it is good to have all the support one can get around you from family and friends. 

Barbara and Bob


----------



## zulurita

Best wishes to you Norman and Sandra. Keep on fighting Norman. Glad the blood transfusion has made you feel better.


----------



## lindyloot

Dear Sandra and Norman, so sorry to hear your news, Rich and I will be thinking of you both and send you hugs xx


----------



## Jezport

I have only just read this thread.

I'm so sorry to hear this news. Please send our best wishes to Norm.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

So sorry to hear the news and wanted to add my best wishes. I hope both Norm and Sandra get all the possible help, support and love that they need.


Chris


----------



## litcher

What terrible news.  Norman, keep fighting, we're all there behind you and Sandra, stay strong. 

Hugs to both,
Viv xx


----------



## Happyrunner

Keep fighting Uncle Norm. Our thoughts and prayers are with you both and your family. Love, hugs and best wishes.

Linda and Mike. xx


----------



## bognormike

Thanks Sandra for updating us; best wishes to Norman from me & Viv


----------



## SidT

HI Norman. So sorry to hear your news. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

As you know I have the same problem (prostate) but hopefully low key, I am waiting for tests to see if it has progressed.

Again, all the best, love to Sandra. Sid and Shirley


----------



## alandsue

Hi Unclenorm and Auntiesandra
Sorry to hear your bad news. Our thoughts are with you for a speedy recovery. Best wishes Alan and Sue.


----------



## trevorf

Best wishes from me too Norman. I am sure all the comments on this thread will help you keep your spirits up   


Trevor


----------



## Trishandroger

*French liaisons*

hello Norman and Sandra.we are back home now inSussex.it was interesting to meet you two at Donjeux,then again at Langres,then again at Annecy by the lake.we could not shake you off .Hoho ,that's a jest of course.anyway my tyre pressures are still fine.Aurevoir mon ami


----------



## peedee

Hang in there Norm and take heart from all the goodwill messages.

peedee


----------



## anneandgeorge

We don't know you personally but have seen you both at the rallies and often spoken. Have just read your post and we both wish you well with your treatment. We have a family member going through similar at the moment and know how hard it must be for you. You have many friends on here and thinking of you.


----------



## annetony

so sorry to hear your news...we send love and prayers to you and hope things get better soon...keep strong and kick it into touch

love from Anne & Tony


----------



## moblee

Best wishes to you both ...... Keep fighting Norman


Phil and Janet.


----------



## georgiemac

Please accept our good wishes for a speedy recovery to Norm and for the strength to cope for both of you. Marie and George


----------



## an99uk

Oh Norm, what a bummer............ keep your chin up, if you need a chat just send me a PM.

Hang in there.....


----------



## TheColeses

Wishing Uncle Norm and Auntie Sandra the very best for their fight - thinking kindly of you both.


----------



## jiwawa

Sending our best wishes from France.

From one of many who have benefitted from Uncle Norman's wisdom in the past.

Hang on in there, both of you.


----------



## wakk44

All the best Norman,we have met on several rallies and I look forward to the pleasure of your company again.


----------



## domannhal

Oh Sandra, this is the kind of news that you both must have dreaded hearing, but knowing what a strong couple you are I'm sure you will weather it. Please give Norm a big hug for me, and I'll expect the real thing when I see you at Newark next year! All our thoughts are with you, Ann,Michael,John and Sam xxxxx


----------



## Suenliam

Just catching up after hols. and other commitments. Just the sort of news I did not want to read about  Keep battling.

Big hugs to you both.

Auntie Sandra - make sure you keep your own strength up.

Sue


----------



## AuntieSandra

UncleNorm has now been refered to the oncologist where we have to decide about chemotherapy.

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## aldra

Aunty Sandra

This is difficult

What does the oncologist say?

Its easy to say keep fighting, but the truth is the effects of chemotherapy can be quite devastating

you and Uncle Norm need to talk about quality of life and love

And only you two know the answer

Have you contact with the McMillan nurses? They can help you explore your thoughts and wishes

There is no easy answer, but you are both in my thoughts

I will never forget the way you left the crowd to sit with us who knew no one in the room

Love to both of you

Sandra


----------



## gaspode

AuntieSandra said:


> Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


Hi Sandra
Thanks for the update.

I'm not qualified to give advice but my thoughts are that if Norman doesn't come out fighting using every weapon available to him then it's not the Norman I know. :wink:

Jen and I hope he's feeling a bit better now and send our best wishes to both of you.


----------



## rayrecrok

Wow.

How could I have missed this thread, I am so sorry not to have replied earlier..

What can anybody say but keep on keeping on, and chin up.

ray.


----------



## locovan

Oh Sandra what does Uncle Norm say he is the one to go through Chemo.
I have been through it 3 times and I WILL do it a 4 th time as I know it will start growing again.
I thought -when they said no more treatment its quality of life as I became allergic to the 3rd Chemo "Oh no "--- but I have been told I can have a new Chemo next time. So there is always hope.
I know Norman he wont give up!!
Is there a trial--you have to ask for them -chase them.

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Clinical-trials/Pages/clinical-trial.aspx

I send all my love to Norman :wink:


----------



## bognormike

AuntieSandra said:


> UncleNorm has now been refered to the oncologist where we have to decide about chemotherapy.
> 
> Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


Sandra

Don't worry about it; there are loads of different chemo regimes, and some affect different people differently. Viv has just been for her 2nd session st Royal Marsden on a chemo drug that worked for her before, but which gave her an allergic reaction when they tried it again. The local team didn't run it again, and she has now been referred to the Marsden under the leading specialist in the country, where they are administering it as an in-patient. We've had some rough times, but this is her 7th chemotherapy run in over 5 years. Unlike some friends on here (sorry Mavis!) she's never had any sickness due to the chemo! Don't give up hope, and keep us all posted


----------



## SilverF1

As Aldra stated, talking to a Macmillan nurse wil help you both. Our best wishes to you and Norm on whatever decision you reaclh. We'll keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## AuntieSandra

Decision has been made.
Norman is to have chemo starting next week.
His prognosis is 3 to 4 months but 6 with chemo.
But you never know he may be a lucky one like Mavis and 
Viv. 
I am going to be as positive as his blood group!
B+
Thanks for all your thoughts on chemo.

He has had a bad week with a chest infection and no energy.
3 units of blood tomorrow and Saturday should make a difference.
So thanks to all blood donors out there.
That's 5 units he will have had!


----------



## aldra

Auntie Sandra and Uncle Norman

I applaud your decision

My thoughts are with you both]
and I pray he may be the lucky one

Aldra ( Sandra)


----------



## suedew

Glad the treatment is to start soon.

Norman should feel much better after his transfusion.

Thinking of you all.

Sue and John xx


----------



## bazzeruk

I have been giving blood for for 40 years - it is nice to think it may be helping people like Uncle Norm - best wishes to you both


----------



## teemyob

*Best*

All the very best wishes to Norman.

Hope all goes better much than the prognosis.

My Step Farther gave blood for many years, 79 pints I think. He was very fond of Nurses serving him tea.

Best wishes to Sandra too.

From us All.


----------



## Hezbez

Really don't know what to say Sandra, just that we're thinking of you both. xx


----------



## gaspode

Great to know that he's decided to fight back.

We'll be keeping our fingers crossed fo both of you.


----------



## LadyJ

Hugs to you both and we are keeping everything crossed for Norm xx

Jac & John


----------



## bigbazza

Positive thoughts everyone, he's got the MHF Army behind him just like our other friends on here.


----------



## Invicta

I just want to add my thoughts and prayers to Uncle Norm along with the many others sent here.

Invicta (Peggy)


----------



## richardjames

Keep fighting Norman - like you it's many thanks to blood donors that I am still around


----------



## grandadbaza

We are thinking of you both , all our very best Baza n Rina


----------



## rayc

Norm, you and Sandra are in our thoughts. Ray & Lesley


----------



## The-Cookies

Ouch! not the best of news to hear, but our thoughts and prayers as i am sure everyone else's are with you.

if lucks involved ,hope you get some of it.

john + julie


----------



## zoro

Our thoughts are with you both, sending you our very best wishes.

Steve & Jo x


----------



## bjderbys

It is Devastating news, wishing Norman & Sandra all the very best with the chemo.

John & Christine


----------



## JockandRita

Dear Uncle Norman,

Unfortunately, there's not a lot left to say, that your band of supporters and well wishers haven't already said.

Rita and I wish you all the very best with your decision, and hope that you'll do a "Mavis", and combat your "nasty".

Thinking of you both during this extremely difficult time,

Jock & Rita. 

(P.S. email sent.)


----------



## zulurita

Thinking of you both Norman & Sandra. Best wishes for your chemo and pray that you can beat Mr Nasties.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

So sorry to hear your latest update Sandra but thank you for keeping us up to date at this time which must be so difficult for you both and all your family. 

Our thoughts and prayers are with you both that the chemo does its job and that you will be one of the lucky ones. Keep strong and be positive. We hope you will be feeling stronger soon.

George & Elizabeth


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Norman and Sandra

We are thinking of you both at this very difficult time.

Keep up the fight.


Paul & Ann x


----------



## locovan

AuntieSandra said:


> Decision has been made.
> Norman is to have chemo starting next week.
> His prognosis is 3 to 4 months but 6 with chemo.
> But you never know he may be a lucky one like Mavis and
> Viv.
> I am going to be as positive as his blood group!
> B+
> Thanks for all your thoughts on chemo.
> 
> He has had a bad week with a chest infection and no energy.
> 3 units of blood tomorrow and Saturday should make a difference.
> So thanks to all blood donors out there.
> That's 5 units he will have had!


It is the right decision but Norman you had to make it ---Honestly they seem to give you a low time to survive on purpose as they just dont know about us Cancer patients inner fighting mode, our positiveness.
I was in a meeting as Im a Patient Representative and was introduced as Mavis Nye who is known by the medical world and who carried out a talk in front of the Doctors that put us in our places -we have never been spoken like that before and it was wonderful to hear a patients voice.
I have now got to go before the Chief Executive and he wants to talk to me one to one -----they gave me 3 months Norman and now after 3rd line Chemo Im telling the Docs and they listen to me so come on you can do the same -are you going to let me win or are you going to beat me --ready steady go !!!!!!!!! :wink: 
He he !!! is that why I have been allowed to stay here so I can nag you --well if thats the case nag nag nag !!!!!!!!! :bazooka:


----------



## bognormike

well said Mavis! Keep at it Norm & Sandra, Viv has been given various porognosises (is that the right plural? :roll: ), but we don't take any notice any more - we just keep going as long as the positives outweigh the negatives, Keep those positives!


----------



## motorhomer2

Hello Sandra & Uncle Norm


Just to say George & myself are still thinking of you both. Keep positive uncle Norm and look forward to using your motorhome again in the not to distant future. We look forward to meeting up again when we are up your way or at a show or rally.

Elizabeth & George


----------



## bigbazza

Hope they don't give him any of the many many pints I've donated Auntie, it might make him slightly chubby  

I've altered my signature to include uncle Norm, ( it's been working well for Mavis for 3 years)  

Keep strong, you can give anything a hard battle with the MHF army willing you on.


----------



## AuntieSandra

Norman has been really poorly since I last posted.
I began to think He would be too poorly for the chemo.
Anyway we went last Thursday.

Norman was still in two minds then said yes.
But it was No!!!!
He still had a chest infection!x :x :x 
But he was put onto steroids.
He's like a new man - full of energy ....has a zest to do things.
His new wheelchair has been out and about all over the place.

So next Wed he will start his chemo.


----------



## Penquin

Glad to hear his positive outlook - so essential during such a battle, wish him the best for next Wednesday.

My son finished his chemo 10 days ago, his first child is due in 2 weeks time...........

Dave


----------



## MrsW

Uncle Norman you remain in my thoughts and prayers. Good luck with the chemo - here's hoping it knocks the nasty bu**ers oon the head. And Auntie Sandra stay with him and keep him doing well! God bless you both!


----------



## rosalan

Renewed energy eh? You will have to watch out for him again Sandra!
Headaches may not be enough after his last couple of weeks resting followed by steroids:roll: 

Alan


----------



## SilverF1

Well, Norm, what can I say, other than that we're very pleased that the steroids are helping and our very best wishes for the chemo on Wednesday.

Fingers duly crossed for you and Auntie Sandra..


----------



## RichardandMary

Our thoughts are with you both at this difficult time.

Good luck with the chemo Norman.


Richard & Mary


----------



## AuntieSandra

*UncleNorman*

  I'm smiling because things are so much better here!
Norman was put onto steroids and is now eating like a horse!
He has more energy and is now more positive.

After three sessions of Chemo we were told this week that his nasty cancer readings have slightly improved! That is good news.    
He has now had another 2 units of blood.

A happy Christmas and peaceful new year to all our MHF friends.

Thanks to Mavis and BognorMike. You were right and he is one of the lucky ones. He has had no side affects to the chemo!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks for the update Sandra. 
Best wishes to you both
Dave p


----------



## bognormike

great new Sandra, have a great christmas and get those targets picked out for next year!


----------



## Jezport

Great to hear more positive news. Regards from all of my family.


----------



## grandadbaza

Thats great news Sandra , say hello to Norm for us and we hope you both have a nice Christmas with this encouraging news

All our best Barry and Rina


----------



## AuntieSandra

Targets already chosen Mike!
I love spending his money! :wink:


----------



## bjderbys

thats great new Sandra,give Norman all our best

[email protected] christine


----------



## LadyJ

Great news Sandra  hope you have a good Christmas & A Very Positive New Year xx



Jac & John


----------



## locovan

Well you have made every ones Christmas Sandra --and to be honest that is how it will carry on Chemo becomes your fix that you need every now and again and you hear Stable --I love Stable :wink: 
A very merry Christmas have a real good one xxxx


----------



## lindyloot

Wonderful news for you both especially as its Christmas. Wishing you both a Happy Christmas , Rich and Lin


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hello Auntie Sandra and Uncle Norm.

Very pleased to hear your better news. Keep positive Uncle Norm and keep making those targets. They do help. 

George and Myself both hope you can now both enjoy your Christmas with your family and that Uncle Norms good progress can continue to improve into the New Year and beyond.

best wishes from us both.


----------



## Penquin

Very good news, I also would like too add my best wishes for a good Christmas (don't eat too much .......)

Long may it last,

Dave


----------



## MrsW

Brilliant news Sandra! Just make sure you do lots of extra food shopping so Uncle Norman doesn't get hungry when the shops are shut for 24 hours for Christmas!

Have a great Christmas both of you and best wishes for improving health for Uncle Norman in the New Year.


----------



## carol

Lovely news for you both at such a time. Do enjoy your Christmas together and don't let Mavis win. 

Thank you for the update Sandra


----------



## aldra

Wonderful news

love two both of you

A happy Christmas

and a happy new year

Aldra


----------



## jedi

Hi Sandra,

I'm so pleased for you both. Have a very Merry Christmas and best wishes for continuing good news in the New Year.

Jed


----------



## JockandRita

Sandra, that is fantastic news about Norman, and just before Christmas too. :thumbright: 
Rita and I are so pleased for you both, and Kate of course.

Please pass on our very best to Norman, and be sure to all have a specially wonderful Christmas. Good luck with Norman's continuing treatment. :thumbright: 

All the very best,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## zulurita

Great news Sandra  

I wish you and Norman a wonderful Christmas and may the good news continue.


----------



## JollyJack

Dear Sandra & Norman,

That's great news!

Have a really nice Christmas and very best wishes for 2013. 

Andrea & Bob


----------



## zappy61

Glad to hear Norm is feeling much better. All the very best for Christmas and the new year.

Graham


----------



## bigbazza

Nearly missed this  
That's so good and a great way forward.
Very best of luck and good health to both of you.
I tell you, Mavis' meso warriors mean business when they get behind you.  
Have a great Christmas.


----------



## locovan

bigbazza said:


> Nearly missed this
> That's so good and a great way forward.
> Very best of luck and good health to both of you.
> I tell you, Mavis' meso warriors mean business when they get behind you.
> Have a great Christmas.


Its that cannon that keeps me going as it keeps firing Mr Nasty away :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have 2 awards in Jan One from IATP in Derby and one from ADAO in USA for all my work so I will be so big headed next year Norman will have to kick my butt :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sennen523

A Very Happy Christmas to Uncle Norman & Auntie Sandra.

Great to hear the Good News.

Love from Al & Jan.

sennen523.


----------



## coppo

Good news, hope things continue to improve, eating like as horse is a great sign.

Well done.

Paul.


----------



## lifestyle

Although we have never met ,it`s always nice to hear good news
All the very best for christmas and the new year.

Les & Shirley.


----------



## Happycampers

Well thats a great Christmas present for you both, so glad that Normans on the mend and more positive.Have a good time over the festive period and you'd better get a bigger turkey now the steriods have kicked in :lol: 

Best wishes to you both

Nigel & Ann


----------



## CurlyBoy

Hi to you both, glad to hear things are on the up. Make sure you both have a great christmas, and look forward to more good news in the new year.....CHEERS.....

curlyboy


----------



## blondy

Pleased with your progress, nice when you are in that position ennit,
Have a good christmas and roll on the new season, all the best.
Blondy,


----------



## cousinkatie

WOW! Can't believe the response to this post and it's amazing to see how many people are thinking of my dad. It is also nice to see how many people don't respond with doom and gloom. I'm a firm believer in laughter being the best medicine and when you live with my parents a sense of humour certainly helps (sorry mum!) :lol: 
In response to those stating about the steroids, the only problem with those is that mum and I are having to lock the chocolate away otherwise we'd never get any! That and the sugared almonds, liquorice, nuts..... (well he is diabetic!) 8O 
It is fantastic how well dad is doing. A month ago I didn't think we'd get to Christmas and now I can't wait. Only hope he appreciates how much effort has gone into buying his socks and hankies this year! :wink: 
It has been a huge boost to mum to see how many people respond to her posts. Now if anyone knows of a washing and ironing genie, that looks like Louis Smith, that would be the icing on the cake for mum's Christmas! (and possibly mine!)
Have a happy Christmas and a very merry new year, :x-mas: 
Cousin Katie xx


----------



## teemyob

*Great News*

Grat News.

Best Wishes to you both and your families for Christmas.

TM


----------



## bognormike

Thanks Katie, and wew hope you all have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Happyrunner

Hi Uncle Norm and Auntie Sandra, just wanted you to know we are still rooting for you and are overjoyed to read the latest huge improvement. Keep up the good work.

Love & Best Wishes to you both and your family for A Happy New Year.

Linda & Mike.
xx


----------



## AuntieSandra

Hello ladies and gentlemen, cousin Katie here. My mum has asked me to post an update on here with regard to my dad, uncle Norm. Unfortunately it is not good news. 
Last Saturday mum and I took dad to A&E due to his lack of energy and a slight difficulty breathing. The thinking was that he was in need of a blood transfusion. This was not the case, it turned out to be a chest infection. After lots and lots of tests a decision was made to admit dad and administer "industrial bleach" antibiotics and oxygen with the hope of getting rid of the infection. Dad got progressively worse, it was rediagnosed as pneumonia and he was moved, daily, to different wards. On Wednesday mum got very assertive and demanded that more was done due to dad still not responding to the treatment. He was put on more antibiotics, given a blood transfusion and made to use a nebuliser. 
He was taken for a CT scan this morning to see what is definitely happening in dad's chest. They thought it would be one of three things; the infection, blood clots, or the cancer had spread. Unfortunately as I'm sure you've realised, dad doesn't do things by halves and has all three. The priority now is to keep dad comfy and pain free. Although it is not imminent, there is no happy ending for dad and it will be soon. At the moment he is too unwell to transport to the hospice but he is being moved to the oncology ward. 
I'm sorry that I have to be the bearer of this news and thank each and everyone of you out there for your support during this time. Mum and I have taken great comfort from your comments. Thank you. 
Cousin Katie xx


----------



## rowley

Katie and Sandra, thank you for updating us with the latest news, even though it must have been painful for you. Thinking of you all at this time. All the best, Rowley.


----------



## Penquin

Saying thank you for that news seems so wrong, none of us would have wanted to read of this sad decline in his health and spirits. There is little that any of us can say other than that we are with all of you through the difficult time ahead.

Please reassure him that we do not expect him to respond on here, or Auntie Sandra, the most important thing now is to support the pair of them in every way that can possibly be done.

Our thoughts and prayers are with all of you at this time. But I have to say thank you for updating us - not an easy task for you either. He has been a staunch supporter of MHF and we are all grateful for his, and Sandra's input.

Dave


----------



## MrsW

Katie this is such awful news for you all and I am sure I will be one of many who say we will be thinking of you all and pray that your Dad will be kept comfortable if the time has come when no treatment will effect a cure. Stay strong for your mum and dad and make sure you have someone you can turn to for a bit of support. It is a shame if your dad cannot be moved to the hospice but hopefully now he is on an oncology ward he will get good and consistent care from staff who have the time to care for him properly. If you feel this is not happenning ask about a transfer to the hospice. The trip will not take long and they are experts in pallative and end-of-life care.

Please pass on our best wishes to your parents. I will continue to think of you all and pray for you all and for a peaceful end for your dad.


----------



## litcher

Katie, I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope your dad is comfortable and not in pain.

Please pass on my best wishes to them both.

Viv


----------



## aldra

LOve to all of you

Especially Uncle Norman

Thinking of you all each moment

in my thoughts and prayers

Take care

sandra


----------



## Happycampers

What can one say at the news, so so sad Katie, our thoughts are with you all at this time.

Nigel & Ann


----------



## grandadbaza

We admire your courage in posting on behalf of your mum , in these agonizing times , our thoughts are with you Katie , please tell "UncleNorm" and your mum that our thoughts are with you all .
Norm was the one that introduced us to our first M/H rally and for that and many other things ,we will not forget him,
Not a lot more we can say at this sad time , except that Norm always was relied upon to come up with an answer to most things ,we just wish he can find an answer to this

Barry and Rina


----------



## lalala

I'm so sorry to hear this news, Uncle Norm has been a fount of information and an inspiration to us all. wishing you all the very best,
Lala


----------



## LadyJ

So sorry to hear this sad news Katie, thinking of you all xx



Jac & John


----------



## bigfrank3

Thank you Katie I'm all choked up now, keep smiling through the tears.

all my love Frank


----------



## alphadee

So sorry to hear this sad news. Our thoughts are with you.

Pamela.


----------



## DABurleigh

Thank you, cousin Katie. My thoughts are with you all at such a challenging time. It is hard to picture a proud man brought to this. 

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Our thoughts are with you al
l Dave and Margaret


----------



## teemyob

*news*

So very sorry to hear this sad news.

Our thoughts are with Norm and his family.

Trev


----------



## Techno100

So sorry Katie, I've only met Norm the once but he left a lasting nice impression on me.I hope for the best for you all having experienced my father passing away on my birthday this month I know where you are and empathise.
Best wishes for Norm's comfort and recovery


----------



## Hezbez

We've met Norm and Sandra a few times. Especially memorable were the couple of days we spent by chance with them in France when their van broke down a couple of years back.

Very sad to read this news. We are both thinking of you all. xx


----------



## suedew

Katie, thank you for keeping us all updated about your dad. We think about you all often, hoping that he can be kept pain free and comfortable.
It was lovely seeing him before Christmas, still full of good advice, and enjoying your mum's plum bread.ohn
Love to you all

Sue and J


----------



## anneandgeorge

Our thoughts are with you all, we have been going through the same as your family for the past year with my Dad,so really feel for you. My Dad was given until Christmas but is pain free and fighting to the end. Tell him all us MHF members are thinking of him.


----------



## mandyandandy

Thanks so much for the update, I think of him often, only met him once but he was a great help to us. Humber traveller was with us who I am sure many remember, the two them them could soon put the world to rights. 

Send our good wishes to Norm

Mandy


----------



## 96299

So sorry to hear this sad news. Thinking of you all.

Steve


----------



## gaspode

So sorry to hear that news Katie but thanks for posting it anyway.


----------



## clianthus

So sorry to hear this news, not at lot we can say or do to help, but we are thinking of you all at this terrible time.


----------



## zoro

Katie & Sandra thank you for updating us it can't have been easy. We are continuing to think of you all. 

Steve & Jo x


----------



## The-Cookies

So sorry to hear this news, met norm once and he was so helpful.our thoughts and prayers are with you

John+Julie


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks for updating us all Katie. It couldn't have been easy.

Having just recently lost my mother to very poor health, I can understand what emotions you and you mum will be going through.  

Mandyandandy above mentioned Humber Traveller. It was in the company of Peter & Chris, that I first met Uncle Norman & Sandra at a site near S****horpe. I think it was Snelly's Fireworks meet............but without any fireworks. :roll: 

Since then we have crossed each others paths several times, but my most memorable time, is the one when we were all staying in North Lincs, at Snelly's and Artona's place for New Year. We all trooped down to the pub on New Year's Day to find it closed, so we banged on the door and got the tenant publican out of his bed to open up for us. :lol: 
Norman and I spent the next couple or three hours pondering over what was wrong with this world.  Happy times, eh?  

Rita and I are thinking of all three of you, at this very sad time.

Kindest regards,

Jock.


----------



## alandsue

So sorry to hear this sad news. Our thoughts are with you

Alan & Sue


----------



## wakk44

Thanks for letting us know Katie,it must have been difficult for you to give us the sad news.

I have met Norman a few times on rallies and he has always been extremely helpful,friendly and willing to share his considerable motorhome knowledge.

You are all in our thoughts,Steve and Sharon.


----------



## xgx

Norm, Auntie Sandra and Katie, I hope all three of you can gather those precious moments to give you strength now and in the days to come.


----------



## coppo

Sorry to hear Norman has taken a turn for the worse. Thinking of you at this time.

Paul.


----------



## oxford-wanderer

So very sorry to hear the news, our thoughts are with you at such a sad time.


Paul & Ann


----------



## Zebedee

Really sorry to hear the news. Words never seem adequate in situations like this.

Dave


----------



## JollyJack

We too are very sorry to hear the sad news - our thoughts are with you.

Andrea and Bob


----------



## bjderbys

So very sorry to hear the news, our thoughts are with you 

John & Christine


----------



## domannhal

We are so sorry to hear the news and our thoughts are with you, Ann Mick John and Sam


----------



## Suenliam

So sorry to read your news. Although we have never met, I feel Uncle Norman and family are among the ones we "know" on MHFs. With your Adria and wise advice so freely and gently given it is a pleasure to "know" you. 

Thinking of you at this time

Sue


----------



## teemyob

*UncleNorm*



Suenliam said:


> So sorry to read your news. Although we have never met, I feel Uncle Norman and family are among the ones we "know" on MHFs. With your Adria and wise advice so freely and gently given it is a pleasure to "know" you.
> 
> Thinking of you at this time
> 
> Sue


Here is UncleNorm Head BBQ'er with Shona at A Meet.


----------



## SilverF1

Sorry to read the latest about Norm. We hope he can remain as comfortable as is possible.

Give him a hug for us.


----------



## an99uk

So sad, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## blondy

*Uncle norm*

Dear Kate, just saw the news about uncle norm,what can I say,
All the best to the whole family at this trying time.
I have been so lucky with my multiple probs it makes me feel a bit guilty.
Take care Norm.we send our love

Don


----------



## georgiemac

Thoughts and prayers for all you xx


----------



## zulurita

So sorry to read of your latest news re Uncle Norm.

Thank you for letting us all know. My prayers and thoughts are with you all.


----------



## asprn

Kate, if you are able, please tell your Dad I have him in my thoughts, and that I'm glad I met him a few years back at Rothwell.

Dougie.


----------



## lindyloot

So sorry to hear your news Sandra and Kate, thinking of you all ( I have been there with my dad) Love to Norman Lin and Rich xx


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Thank you for the update Kate.

I hope Uncle Norm is a comfortable as possible, thinking if you all.

Keith and Ros


----------



## sallytrafic

So sorry to hear this news all my best wishes to you, Sandra and Norman.


----------



## bazzeruk

So sad - thoughts are with all the family


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

We are so sorry to read of the of latest news on Uncle Norman, our thoughts are with all of you. Best Wishes from both of us.


----------



## emmbeedee

So sorry to read this news. Thank you for posting, it must have been difficult for you.
Our thoughts & prayers are with you at this sad time.

Michael & Doreen.


----------



## Christine600

I'm very sorry to read this. My best wishes to all of you.


----------



## locovan

Sorry Sandra and katie I have been away and just caught up with your message.
You know Im so sorry to hear the news and i hope its possible for Norman to fight it with Positive thoughts.
My Love to Norman and hugs to you xx


----------



## TheColeses

Sorry to be late with this. I just want to say that my thoughts are with you all. God Bless.


----------



## RichardandMary

So sorry to hear this latest news.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## ICDSUN2

So sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


Pam


----------



## AuntieSandra

I cannot believe I am posting this but they say Norman can come home sometime soon.
His blood sugars have started to stabilise and his breathing has vastly improved.
They have stopped his antibiotics and changed medication.
As our nephew,visiting from Canada, says "I can go home happy."
He saw him on Friday, then today, yand cannot believe the change in him!
Katie and I are happy bunnies tonight!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

So pleased for you all.

Very best wishes


Chris and John


----------



## HurricaneSmith

AuntieSandra said:


> ......Katie and I are happy bunnies tonight!


That is wonderful news.......... Everyone on MHF will share your happiness when they read this.

We are so pleased that Uncle Norm is coming home soon.


----------



## litcher

Brilliant news, I'm so pleased.

Viv


----------



## locovan

See have faith in the power of Positiveness --it is a great power.
Im really thrilled with the news Sandra so send my love to Norman xxx


----------



## jedi

That's fantastic news  

So pleased for you all.

Jed


----------



## sallytrafic

Great News


----------



## Suenliam

What lovely news to start the day with  

Best wishes to you all.

Sue


----------



## bognormike

excellent news Sandra - and tell him he's got to do some rallies this year :lol:


----------



## javea

Marvellous!  

Mike


----------



## xgx

so pleased for you too, a little happiness goes a long way :wink:


----------



## coppo

Well done Norman, keep it up.

Paul.


----------



## JollyJack

Great news!

Best wishes Andrea & Bob


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

That is great news, and long may he continue to improve.


----------



## Jamsieboy

Good news indeed
All the best for continued improvement
Cheers
Jamsieboy


----------



## suedew

Really pleased Norman is improving enough to get home. So happy for you all

Sue and John


----------



## Kev1

Very very pleased for you all
Kev and sue


----------



## Penquin

Very pleased to hear of his improvement and am sure that he will be much better at home - at least you are on good terms with your own bugs at home whereas those in hospital are a totally different ball game :lol: 

Better the devil you know......

Thanks for letting us all know, 

Dave


----------



## blondy

This news has made my day, brilliant, all the best to all the family.


----------



## MrsW

Fantastic news! I hope Norman will continue to improve and get home really quickly. Great news for you all!


----------



## zulurita

Great news so pleased for Norman, you Sandra, and all the family.


----------



## domannhal

So glad that Norman will get back home soon, Ann Mick John and Sam


----------



## grandadbaza

Really great to hear such good news , keep fighting Norm 

Baza and Rina


----------



## AuntieSandra

Mum did say though that he's not allowed home until at least Thursday because that is when she has paid the money up until! 
Typical practical mum! 
Thanks for all your responses,
Cousin Katie xx


----------



## iconnor

Brilliant!


----------



## lindyloot

It is good hear Norman is improving, I'm sure he will be better when he comes home to you all. Lin and Rich x


----------



## JockandRita

blondy said:


> This news has made my day, brilliant, all the best to all the family.


Yep, mine too. 

Katie, your Mum is quite right re the fees, after all they won't be offering a refund for Norman's early return home, will they. :wink:

Good on you Norman. You keep it up pal, as we all hope to hear more good news like this. :thumbright:

All the very best from Rita and I,

Jock.


----------



## moblee

Excellent news


----------



## aldra

Cheered me up no end

Ask for a rebate Sandra  :lol: :lol: 

Love to all of you

sandra


----------



## Happycampers

Great news, the power of positive thought wins through again.

Nigel&Ann


----------



## LadyJ

Atta boy Norman don't take it lying down get up and fight it
hope to see you at Newark  


Jac & John


----------



## teemyob

*nice one*

Nice One.

Best Wishes.

TM


----------



## AuntieSandra

Newark is one of our aims!
A smaller van that I can drive is on the menu so you may see us there.


----------



## dawnwynne

Just seen this thread, so pleased Norm can com home thinking of you all.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

That's great news for you Uncle Norm & for Sandra & Katie. George & myself are so pleased for you all. 

Motorhomer 1&2


----------



## bigbazza

Brilliant


----------



## Sonesta

FANTASTIC NEWS! 

So very happy to read this and share in the jubilations.

Love and hugs all round.


Sue & Gilbert xxxx


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Is Sandra a Yorkshire lass by chance. welcome home Norm. 
Dave p


----------



## ICDSUN2

Great news. 



Pam


----------



## Jezport

Keep on battling Norm. Look forward to seeing you and Aunty S at the show


----------



## cousinkatie

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Is Sandra a Yorkshire lass by chance. welcome home Norm.
> Dave p


not a yorkie lass but she is mancunian!! xx


----------



## aldra

cousinkatie said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Sandra a Yorkshire lass by chance. welcome home Norm.
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> not a yorkie lass but she is mancunian!! xx[/quote
> 
> Well that explains it then :lol:
> 
> tough stock
> 
> Aldra
Click to expand...


----------



## rosalan

We have only just returned from a trip to the Philippines and missed the bad news from Katie arriving home just in time to hear the more hopeful news of Uncle Norms return home.
We will not be able to attend the Newark festivities but if Uncle Norm and Auntie Sandra are there, we will somehow squeeze in a visit.
All the very best to all of you.
Love from Rosalie and Alan


----------



## Happyrunner

Our love, hugs and best wishes to Uncle Norm, Auntie Sandra and all the family. Keep fighting Norm.

Love Linda and Mike. xx


----------

